# 4 security suites that protect all your devices



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Security is no longer a one-machine affair. Most people today use two or more devices -- for example, you could be using a work desktop, a personal laptop, a tablet and a smartphone. And it's possible, if not probable, that you're using two or more operating systems, such as Windows, OS X, Android, iOS or Windows Phone.

No matter what devices you use, you can be sure of one thing: The bad guys are out to get you. There's a lot of malware out there, and it's targeting almost every operating system available. That means you -- and your family -- need multi-device protection.

In earlier days, protection for non-Windows devices didn't seem important. People believed that Macs were safe from attack, while smartphones weren't being targeted by malware. Today, though, it's clear that no matter what device you use, you need to make sure it's secure.

While there are a number of individual products out there that can help with that task, there are also several anti-malware suites that encourage you to think of security in a holistic way, rather than just device-by-device. For a single price, you buy protection for multiple devices -- for example, two Windows-based PCs, one Mac, an Android smartphone and an iPad.

Read More


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been in computer and tablet repair business for the last 15 years. I wouldn't touch Norton or McAfee with a 10 foot pole. They are worthless and bloated dinosaur software that no longer work well...


----------

